# To the four hearts that never beat.



## msfancy (Jul 18, 2007)

Rosie gave birth to her first litter tonight, just a couple of hours ago.



Four gorgeous babies, all born dead.



So, this is four the four hearts that never beat.



R.I.P. babies.



[align=center]:bunnyangel::bunnyangel::bunnyangel::bunnyangel:[/align]
[align=center]:rainbow:[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry.ink iris:

:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:

How's the momma doing?


----------



## msfancy (Jul 18, 2007)

Fortunatly, she seems completely fine.



Even when the babies were still in her cage and hands were reaching in to confirm their.. state... she was just lying there, calmer than usual, actually.


----------



## chinmom (Jul 18, 2007)

Poor babies...poor mama...hope she's okay. 

Binky free little angels...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 18, 2007)

*msfancy wrote: *


> Fortunatly, she seems completely fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the babies were still in her cage and hands were reaching in to confirm their.. state... she was just lying there, calmer than usual, actually.


Glad to hear that at least she's seems to be doing okay.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry about the babies, hope there mother is ok. 

I know how sad it is to have stillborn babies, I had 4 in April and 1 in January but mine were guinea pigs. All perfectly formed and beautiful but no beating hearts.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry. On the day that is supposed to be the happiest, it's so hard to be faced with death.

I too have lost too many stillborn kits, but there will be a light at the end of the darkness.

Hang in there



RIP little kits


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Im so sorry

Hope mum is ok

R.I.P little ones

x x x x


----------

